# Czech Saaz In T45 Pellets



## Nick JD (6/8/12)

Just wondering how many folks out there have used or are using T45 pellets. I got some Cz Saaz from Craftbrewer a while back and they are fantastic. 

Their AA makes them about half price, but it seems to me that because they have all the stalks and leaves and crap (whatever they remove to make them twice the strength) removed they also have a really smooth, but strong flavour. I've used them in 2 Czech Pils recipes and on drinking the second batch, I'm sold on them.

Why aren't all hops T45? Anyone else find T45 hops to be a superior product?


----------



## Florian (6/8/12)

I've got myself a kilo of Czech Saaz T45 4%AA on my last visit to Germany last year. Didn't know CB stock them?

Although I haven't done a real side by side with same amounts at same times I 'subjectively feel' that they give me a better result especially noticeable in terms of flavour and aroma. 

What do you mean though by saying their AA makes them about half price? 4%AA is the same amount of bitterness in T45 and T90 pellets, I *don't* adjust my recipes accordingly. Or do you mean that your's have in general a higher AA than the T90s?


----------



## Nick JD (6/8/12)

They're 6.0% AA. The last kg of Saaz I got from Elersllie was 3.4% ... and had 2 different colours of pellets in it. <_< 

These are far superior, and just as cheap at the end of the day as buying bulk here.


----------



## yum beer (6/8/12)

Great to hear some feedback on the T45. I love saaz but was worried that the increase in AA would make them 'harsher'.
That soft, smooth saaz flavour is what its all about and knowing that isnt going to be lost, whilst being able
to use much less grams for the same IBU is fantastic, cheaper pilsner, ya hoo.


----------



## Ross (6/8/12)

The increase in oils means you should be using approx 60% of your normal additions for the same flavour/aroma. As you'd expect this matches perfectly with the bitterness increase.

loving the results in the brewery as well.....


cheers Ross


----------



## Rowy (6/8/12)

I got some Nth Brewer T45 hops from CB and they were great. I went with adjusting the AA% on brewmate and found it went well.


----------



## Batz (6/8/12)

Well I got a kilo as well, and used them in a pilsner as I would any other saaz pellets. It's the best pils I have brewed too date, easy to see what I have been doing wrong then.  

Batz


----------



## jimmy01 (5/8/13)

Just kegged a Pils in which I used T45 Saaz hops for the first time. Bitterness is Ok but think I may have over hopped in the 10min and flameout additions. Beer has a very grassy flavour. Aroma not too bad. Used 10g for both additions for a 24l batch.

I am hoping that this will fade over time. I think I will halve these late additions next time.


----------



## Silver (6/8/13)

Batz said:


> Well I got a kilo as well, and used them in a pilsner as I would any other saaz pellets. It's the best pils I have brewed too date, easy to see what I have been doing wrong then.
> 
> Batz


Care to share recipe Batz


----------

